# Trucks dont make good tree orniments



## Robh (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont really know anything about this accedent. I just happened to come by this pic.....Rob


A bad day


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 12, 2004)

Your link isn't working.


----------



## Robh (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorry , Ive fixed the link...Rob


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 12, 2004)

Glad that isn't me. That looks really costly.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 12, 2004)

That's an eye-opening site. It's been in my favorites awhile.

http://www.craneaccidents.com/index.htm


----------

